# Lake Sabine?



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm supposed to take a 10 yr. old for his 1st saltwater fishing trip this weekend, and I haven't been in MONTHS! Any word on the bite, if there is any? Doesn't need to be hardcore... just something to make his day, i.e. croakers or sand trout, etc.

TIA


----------



## Tall Texan (Jan 28, 2014)

Water is fresh more than salt.

Try in the back of Keith Lake, or way south.


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

WOW! Thanks Texan! Doesn't look promising.


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

Cuz went today. Only found fish at the jetty. Water was muddy out in the jetty but still managed a few reds and sheeps. Good luck


----------



## mwatson71 (Feb 23, 2016)

A guide that I regularly use sent me pictures from his trip out on 3/19 and they had their limits of speckled trout by 10am. No reds or flounder.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

Take him up river around burtons ditch . I hear some catfish are being caught right now. Wind is gonna be bad this weekend .


----------



## WADEN (Oct 25, 2016)

Good tides though , GULF COAST FISHERMAN WELL'S FORECAST is triple X for Saturday through Tuesday .


----------



## JSalt (Oct 26, 2017)

Going in the morning will let you know. Got several reports on south levee live shrimp under a cork. Going to hit la side and then ship channel hopefully I will have some info for you.


----------



## quackerstacker (Jan 21, 2010)

*Sabine*

went on for awhile mid-day Sunday caught a few trout nothing to brag about, fished around willow. A'Salt Weapon like your handle that's my boats name


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

quackerstacker said:


> went on for awhile mid-day Sunday caught a few trout nothing to brag about, fished around willow. A'Salt Weapon like your handle that's my boats name


I used to have an offshore boat by that name. Thanks for the report.


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

JSalt said:


> Going in the morning will let you know. Got several reports on south levee live shrimp under a cork. Going to hit la side and then ship channel hopefully I will have some info for you.


How did it go JSalt? I also heard some word about the South Levee.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Good luck hope you catch em


----------



## Hpnewby (Dec 1, 2015)

Iâ€™m headed out in the morning with a work friend from England and his 6yo son (and of course my steady 6yo daughter tag-along). Hoping to find a few trout where the high tides have pushed in some salty water.


----------



## mudntexas (Mar 6, 2018)

Went to Sabine today with the intentions to fish the jetties. The wind was bad and we decided to fish a spot near blue buck point. I caught 5 redfish and the wife caught 1 black drum and 1 stingray. We were bottom fishing live shrimp early morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StinkyFingerMullet (Jan 25, 2017)

I wouldn't pay much mind to the salinity chart on Sabine lake, Our trout are a different breed when it come to salinity levels. Baffin Bay's trout would likely roll belly up if one dropped them off on the North End of Sabine for obvious reasons. 

I will put it in terms all can understand:


I'm 31, Married with one Kid and "Party" in the garage with my black lab and 2Cool.


VS.


Went to a D1 Frat Party and Died.



Makes sense now huh!?! lol


----------



## Hpnewby (Dec 1, 2015)

mudntexas said:


> Went to Sabine today with the intentions to fish the jetties. The wind was bad and we decided to fish a spot near blue buck point. I caught 5 redfish and the wife caught 1 black drum and 1 stingray. We were bottom fishing live shrimp early morning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fished live shrimp under a cork and tails. 4 reds and 1 flounder. Shrimp were only catching stingrays. Lasted 45 minutes right when I got there, then the wind made it miserable.


----------



## JSalt (Oct 26, 2017)

I fished last week before the wind started blowing. Caught a limit of trout and two reds. Water is looking better and better day by day. Still up in the air for Friday fish Sabine lake or go back to Toledo bend where I fished Sunday for the first time in 15+ years. Had a fun trip with the wife.


----------



## mudntexas (Mar 6, 2018)

JSalt said:


> I fished last week before the wind started blowing. Caught a limit of trout and two reds. Water is looking better and better day by day. Still up in the air for Friday fish Sabine lake or go back to Toledo bend where I fished Sunday for the first time in 15+ years. Had a fun trip with the wife.


Iâ€™m also on the fence thinking of hitting Sabine again this Friday. Wish the wind would drop a little

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSalt (Oct 26, 2017)

I fished Toledo Sunday had a five pounder and and and all my other keepers were solid 1-2 pounds. I think Iâ€™m headed back to Toledo on Friday morning for another go at it. Iâ€™m 15 from Sabine lake I can fish it anytime the spawn has me hooked on B.A.S.S. right now lol!!


----------



## mudntexas (Mar 6, 2018)

The bull reds were tearing up the live shrimp at the jetties. It was a good day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSalt (Oct 26, 2017)

Was thinking about trip to the jetties tomorrow anyone know if itâ€™s worth it?


----------

